# BACON and Canadian Bacon FAILURE



## fishwrestler (May 13, 2012)

I am hoping for a little input here, so this never happens again.

I bought a case of bellies from my butcher. They were frozen so I  thawed them in the refrigerator.

We got three pork loins from Cash and Carry.

I weighed out the meat                   

9lb belly  

1 oz of cure per 25 lbs of meat              

9/25=.36

.36**28.3495231 Grams=*10.205828316 grams cure

 I did this for both bellies and loins.

After rubbing each piece of meat I placed them all in a meat tub, bellies  fat to fat and loins on top.

On about day 8 when i went to turn them, they smelled of a hint of rotten meat, I let them go until day 10 and they are rotten.

Any ideas what happen,.

I hate wasting 60$ ion meat.

Robert


----------



## diggingdogfarm (May 13, 2012)

How much salt did you use?

They were likely near spoiled when you bought them.
I advise buying meat as far from the "sell by" date as possible.



~Martin


----------



## fishwrestler (May 13, 2012)

Got the bellies straight from the butcher they were frozen he ordered them for me . Be loins were bought on the packaged date 5 days before the sell by day.

I used Cure #1

no added salt


----------



## diggingdogfarm (May 13, 2012)

If you can be more specific on your ingredients and process it may be more helpful.
How long did you allow them to thaw?
Temperature while curing?
All ingredients used?
etc.etc.etc.

My guess is that the loins were somehow the culprit.
The sell by date is only a guide and only applies if they were kept at the correct temperature.
If they weren't handled properly at the Cash & Carry, the date means nothing.




~Martin


----------



## pops6927 (May 13, 2012)

There was only the cure #1, no additional salt or sugar ar any other ingredients?  The cure #1 by itself is not enough to preseve the meat from spoiling.  Had you used the TQ mixture, that has the correct amount of other ingredients to use as a dry curing mixture and would preserve the meat with daily flipping and massaging it into the meat.  Cure #1 alone is not sufficient to do this.

Here is a calculator showing how to dry cure with cure #1, adding the right amount of additional salt and augar, in the Instructional section of the Articles:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/a/dry-cured-bacon-calculator-and-procedure

This is from Morton's TQ[emoji]174[/emoji] site:

http://www.mortonsalt.com/for-your-...g-and-pickling-salts/178/morton-tender-quick/

and tells their procedures for using their product.


----------



## fishwrestler (May 13, 2012)

Marlin

I did not use any I ingredients other then cure. I thawed the bellies in the refrigerator.  A friend bought the loin so I cannot assume anything with that. 
  I spoke with Pops may be I left them in the meat tb rather them ziplock. Who knows, just don't want it to happen again.


----------



## diggingdogfarm (May 13, 2012)

Fishwrestler said:


> I did not use any I ingredients other then cure.



As Pops has said, Cure #1 alone isn't enough to keep the meat from spoiling.


~Martin


----------



## fishwrestler (May 13, 2012)

I have cured bacon and CB over a dozen times with just  cure and have never had an issue


----------



## diggingdogfarm (May 13, 2012)

I think you got lucky those other times, I've never heard of anyone curing meat with just Cure #1.


~Martin


----------



## fishwrestler (Apr 21, 2017)

Wow surprised i am still alive, i have learned so much in 5 years. I can't believe i was trying to cure bellies and loins with just cure and no salt.


----------

